# Happy Birthday Diesel!



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

The big fluff is 4 today!

It is hard to believe he was once this tiny!










Here he is today with his birthday presents. He also got a treat ball (so did Willow) which they have been chasing around for the last 20 minutes.

And Diesel has steak coming up for dinner. Don't tell him though, it's a surprise!

Happy 4th birthday Dizzy boy love mum, nanna, Willow and Jinks!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

HBD you beautiful boy!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Diesel*

Have a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I love that picture. The first thing that came to my mind was, in a classic Clint Eastwood voice...

"Go ahead. Touch my Toys..."





Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> The big fluff is 4 today!
> 
> It is hard to believe he was once this tiny!
> 
> ...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Aw, Happy Birthday Gorgeous! Don't tell Mom I told you, but she's surprising you with a big fat juicy steak tonight!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy birthday, Diesel! Give that gorgeous guy a big kiss for me, Lisa.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

You told him!!

Now you also have to tell him that he has to share it with Willow!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw happy birthday handsome boy!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday Diesel! You were a cute little fluff ball puppy, and you're a very handsome guy now!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday to handsome Diesel!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday you handsome boy!!!! Looks like you got some great toys and your dinner is going to be just wonderful. My girls send you lots of kisses.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Diesel! You're so handsome!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

A very happy birthday Diesel. What a cute puppy he was too!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Diesel!!!!!

I know I've said it before but I just love Diesel. He is a knock out!!!! You must get stopped everywhere you go with him. How did he come into your life?


----------

